# Blackthorn's Cerberus TKN



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

At 15 weeks of age, Asher (Blackthorn's Cerberus) and I earned his AKC TKN title.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Congrats gorgeous dog


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Congratulations! 🙂


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Wow, beautiful puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Impossible. You can't do anything with a 15 week old pup or you will break them.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

He is amazing looking 😯 congrats!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

He is stunningly handsome !


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Congrats, he's a handsome & talented pup!


----------



## vmshaw (Oct 14, 2020)

Wolfgeist said:


> At 15 weeks of age, Asher (Blackthorn's Cerberus) and I earned his AKC TKN title.
> 
> View attachment 564830


Any relation to Cerberus from Seal Team? Love that dog!


----------

